# School of PE



## smith (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi guys, first off sorry for the repetitive thread....

anyway, i am most likely about to sign up for the course. my questions are:

since the course covers each topic in equal weight, is this mainly just to prep you for the morning session? or is each class supposed to hit enough for you to be good for the afternoon portion as well?

thanks


----------

